# Could Someone please translate this pigeon lingo?



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Here it the link:
http://www.expertvillage.com/video/18523_homing-pigeons-good-pigeons.htm
Starting at 45 Seconds the thing he says about the stream line thing could someone tell me what this means. Is he talking about the bone that is there and is he saying if the bone sticks out then i won't have good stamina? Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've watched some of this guys videos and to be quite honest, he gets on my nerves.  
You can't explain much in a 1 or 2 minute video. 
As far as the keel bone being "deep"............hopefully someone else will explain it, cause I've never known exactly what that means either. 
This is just another example of ONE pigeons fanciers take on what he thinks a "good" pigeon is. Just because he says it doesn't make it true or not true. 
For instance, he said because the bird pulled it's wing back when he stretched it out, meant that the bird had strong wing muscles. Well, I've got birds that are "tame" enough that I can pull their wing out, pull on thier nose (yea, that's another "sign" of a good pigeon  ) and they won't pull it back or fight with me at all. Then I've got others that will pull the wing back every time and don't want me holding and messing with them. It doesn't mean they are strong or weak.......it just means that they would prefer that you put them down and leave them alone. 
As far as I'm concerned, it don't mean squat,............but that's just me.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i gotta go with renee on this one.the guy gets on my nerves as well.im not sure i agree with anything he says during the whole video clip.i have had some birds that were deep or too deep as he states.those birds i speak of won multiple 500 and 600 mile diplomas and were among the toughest pigeons i ever owned.these days i prefer apple bodied medium sized pigeons that only get so deep.but,i surely dont think a deeper pigeon is a bad thing,unless this makes the bird seem off balance.if the body is streamlined with the depth of the keel bone,then this is a good thing,not a bad thing.i call baloney on this one.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

k-will said:


> i gotta go with renee on this one.the guy gets on my nerves as well.im not sure i agree with anything he says during the whole video clip.i have had some birds that were deep or too deep as he states.those birds i speak of won multiple 500 and 600 mile diplomas and were among the toughest pigeons i ever owned.these days i prefer apple bodied medium sized pigeons that only get so deep.but,i surely dont think a deeper pigeon is a bad thing,unless this makes the bird seem off balance.if the body is streamlined with the depth of the keel bone,then this is a good thing,not a bad thing.i call baloney on this one.


So, what is a "deep" keel bone? Does that mean it's LONG? I don't understand.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Zimmzimm,By now you should know that there are no simple answers to the many questions about our birds . It seems that you will get many different answers to a question some are good others are didly squat.But don't stop asking questions as there are those that will give a fair answer.Deep keel birds well there are some that win and some that don't,now having said that i must tell you that i do not like the feel of a deep keel its just something i realy can't explain except to say that it feels like i am holding a knife blade in my hand,and just don't like that. .GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

george simon said:


> Hi Zimmzimm,By now you should know that there are no simple answers to the many questions about our birds . It seems that you will get many different answers to a question some are good others are didly squat.But don't stop asking questions as there are those that will give a fair answer.Deep keel birds well there are some that win and some that don't,now having said that i must tell you that* i do not like the feel of a deep keel its just something i realy can't explain except to say that it feels like i am holding a knife blade in my hand,and just don't like that. * .GEORGE


Hi George,

That sounds more like "going lite" to me, and I don't like the sound of that either.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

But what does he mean when he says deep keel?


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

My understanding of a "deep keel" pigeon is one that, when you hold the bird, the first thing you notice is the keel in your hand. More "apple bodied" birds will have a much less noticable keel. 

Now, what that has to do with the bird's abilities is up for debate. Others will have a different opinion on all of this of course.

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> So, what is a "deep" keel bone? Does that mean it's LONG? I don't understand.


 So, does no one know the answer or you can't explain it?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Think of the English carrier. it basicly is a deep keeled bird. A deeper keeled bird has a more pronounced keel bone often longer keeled also. Less breast muscle around the keel. Body more shaped like a V giving for the deeper keel. More lanky in body type. what one person see as a deep keel may not be seen from another person. The trend of the apple body. Lay the apple on its side looking from front to the back of the apple you get the shape. perhaps deeper keeled birds tend to be heavyer boned. Thus making for a slower flight and more work in flight. But think more over the V shape taking place in a deeper a deeper keeled bird. I do not know if this helped much But Perhaps it did.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

So a deep keel bird is a skinny bird. An apple bodied bird is a "fatter" rounder bird. Pigeon folks are about half crazy, don't cha' think? If the deep keel is a skinny bird, why can't we just call it a darned "skinny" bird???   The keel bone has nothing to do with it. It's the muscle or lack there of ON the keel bone that we're referring to. 
So when I've picked up a pigeon and said, "this bird feels a bit thin to me" (because I DO like the apple bodied birds), I was actually holding a bird with a "deep keel" and just didn't know it. How utterly silly of me. 
Learn something new all the time.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I guess I like them apple-bodied, too. They feel healthy to me, that way. Of course, I have no care in the world how fast they fly


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> So a deep keel bird is a skinny bird. An apple bodied bird is a "fatter" rounder bird. Pigeon folks are about half crazy, don't cha' think? If the deep keel is a skinny bird, why can't we just call it a darned "skinny" bird???   The keel bone has nothing to do with it. It's the muscle or lack there of ON the keel bone that we're referring to.
> So when I've picked up a pigeon and said, "this bird feels a bit thin to me" (because I DO like the apple bodied birds), I was actually holding a bird with a "deep keel" and just didn't know it. How utterly silly of me.
> Learn something new all the time.


In a way But then bone structure designs the keel. Also a bird that feels light often has lighter bone structure. It may look the same as any other bird . BUT when you hold it it weighs much less. A sick bird That has lost body mass is often dehydrated Thats another story. Breed type makes for body type also. And fad type does to. People find there own desire in the type of birds they like. Some people would never fly or keep a bird that does not have a straight keel. A deeper keeled bird can have a narrower back because of the bodys bone structure. And people say a norrowed back bird is weaker. So many concepts play into the idea bird Far as how the view goes. How the bird stand/ staion of of the bird. How much back coverage the bird has. Strong back, flat top head. eyes, wing type wing position at rest. There are many things that people notice and desire. Look at your better birds then look at the weaker birds. A person tends to notice the stand out birds And those few stand out birds often are the better birds. The stronger birds often take the higher perches And higher nest areas. Some people mark the band numbers of the young who fight and take the higher perches. as they feel those birds grow to be the better bird. Its all a part of the whole it takse years to understand pigeons. And then ther still is more to understand. Learn from your birds They teach If you watch.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*They teach If you watch.*

I agree, Re Lee! 

Squeaks has been doing his best to "teach" me for years! He says that I can be a slow learner! Between his "actions" and his "speeches," he expects me to be a fast learner!

He says the cats are the ones who _really_ listen and learn!

(Unfortunately, the cats say that I could use some more lessons about them too!)  

_Shi_


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

*deep keel*

ok imagine a boat out of water. if it is a speedboat, the centerline is much shallower closer to the waterline as it is. and if it is a sailboat it has a very deep keel so the distance from the deck to the bottom center of the boat is a lot longer. i have birds of both varieties and i dont have any preference as of yet. yes birds that are much lighter seem to have a more pronounced keel but you can have a fat bird with no keel or a very deep keel just take time and hold birds, put your hand over the back and fee the breast bone with your fingers and see how it feels. it will become obvoius very quickly

hope this helps...
E..


----------

